# Gibt es Switches die bei ProfiNet-IO überhaupt nicht funktionieren?



## bugatti66 (19 März 2009)

Hallo,
bin noch neu bei Profinet (Profinet-IO);
jetzt hat mir einer erzählt, es soll Switches geben, die zwar QoS können, aber trotzdem bei Profinet überhaupt nicht funktionieren und auch kein Update zur Verfügung stehen soll.
Er hat nicht gesagt, welche das sein sollen.
Angeblich können diese Switches das "VLAN tagged ethernet frame" nicht verarbeiten, würden die Telegramme verwerfen oder ohne die VLAN-Kennung weiterschicken.
Ich kann das gar nicht glauben.
Ich dachte, der Mensch will nur seine teuren Switches verkaufen.

Kennt Ihr Switches(mit QoS), die aber bei Profinet-IO überhaupt nicht funktionieren?

Danke.


----------



## Perfektionist (20 März 2009)

bugatti66 schrieb:


> ...
> Kennt Ihr Switches(mit QoS), die aber bei Profinet-IO überhaupt nicht funktionieren?


bis jetzt noch nicht ...


----------



## lessie (15 Dezember 2009)

Hier kann ich auch noch was beitragen:
PROFINET RT Telegramme werden mit einer höheren Priorität (QoS) im Netz übertragen. Diese Priorität ist Bestandteil des sog. VLAN-Tags, dass in den Ethernet Frame eingeblendet wird.

In der Bürowelt wird das VLAN Tag klassich nur zwischen Switches verwendet. Die Endgeräte wie z.B. PCs haben ja nur einen Port und da ist die Priorität egal. Im Unterschied dazu versenden bei PROFINET auch Endgeräte Frames mit VLAN Tag. Einige sehr billige Switch-Controller kommen damit nicht zurecht und entfernen das VLAN Tag. PROFINET ist zwar so spezifiziert, dass ein Gerät mit und ohne VLAN Tag zurechtkommen muss, daher funktioniert das immer. Was verloren gehen kann ist die Prioritätinformation. Danach ist nicht mehr sicher gestellt, das PROFINET Telegramme höherprior behandelt werden.

Also es gibt keine Switches, bei denen PROFINET nicht funktioniert. Es gibt aber Switches bei denen Profinet nicht mit höherer Priorität als z.B. TCP/IP behandelt wird. Das kann dann kritisch sein, wenn im Netz viel TCP/IP Traffic unterwegs ist, und die PROFINET Telegramme deshalb nicht mehr zuverlässig durchkommen.


----------

